# δύναμη



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Για να είναι επιλέξιμο το σύστημα προσφοράς μελέτης και κατασκευής και να ισχύουν τα ανωτέρω, πρέπει ρ ≤ 0,40. Ο διαιρέτης Β/100 που επιδρά στο τμήμα (1 ρ).Π απαγορεύεται να εμφανίζεται με *«δύναμη»*, μεγαλύτερη της πρώτης.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Είναι ο αριθμός που ορίζεται από τον εκθέτη. Δύναμη αριθμού. Power, λοιπόν.

Όταν λέμε π.χ. τον αριθμό 2, εννοούμε δύο στην πρώτη δύναμη. Άρα, όταν λέμε "απαγορεύεται να είναι πάνω από την πρώτη δύναμη", σημαίνει ότι επιτρέπεται μόνο το δύο, όχι το δύο στο τετράγωνο, στον κύβο και ούτω καθ' εξής. Βέβαια, γιατί το γράφουν αυτό έτσι, μάλλον θα πρέπει να δω όλη την παράγραφο για να καταλάβω κάτι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Αλεξάνδρα. Πάνε πολλά-πολλά χρόνια από τότε που έκανα μαθηματικά. :) 

Θυμάμαι βέβαια τις δυνάμεις και το υψώνω τον αριθμό xxxx στη δύναμη xx, αλλά έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο εδώ "της πρώτης" και το δύναμη εντός εισαγωγικών...

Εντελώς πληροφοριακά, αυτή είναι η παράγραφος:

Σε κάθε υποβαλλόμενη προσφορά αντιστοιχεί η ανηγμένη προσφορά της
που προκύπτει ως συνάρτηση της οικονομικής προσφοράς (Π) και της
συνολικής βαθμολογίας (Β), δηλαδή ισχύει Πα = φ (Π, Β) όπου Πα η
ανηγμένη προσφορά. Προσωρινή μειοδότρια ή βέλτιστη προσφορά είναι η
ελάχιστη από τις Πα.

Για την εξεύρεση του τύπου της Πα, ο οποίος ορίζεται στη διακήρυξη,
καθορίζεται σε κάθε περίπτωση έργου το τμήμα της Π που επηρεάζεται από
την επιδιωκόμενη ποιότητα της τεχνικής προσφοράς και το υπόλοιπο τμήμα
της Π στο οποίο δεν επιδρά η τεχνική αξιολόγηση.

Αν C = p.Π όπου ρ είναι το υπόλοιπο τμήμα της Π, το μη επηρεαζόμενο
από την τεχνική αξιολόγηση και όταν ρ <1,0, τότε το πρώτο τμήμα της Π
είναι (1-ρ).Π και σε αυτό επιδρά η βαθμολογία Β/100.

Διαμορφώνεται έτσι ο γενικός τύπος της Πα που είναι : 
Β (1-ρ).100 + ρ
Πα = (1-ρ).Π : ---- + ρ Π = Κ.Π όπου Κ = ---------
100 Β

Για τιμές του ρ ίσες προς 0,00 ή 0,05 ή 0,10 ή 0,15 κλπ. Προκύπτουν
διάφοροι τύποι της Πα. Η τιμή του ρ ορίζεται πάντοτε στη διακήρυξη και
αιτιολογείται συνοπτικά. Για να είναι επιλέξιμο το σύστημα προσφοράς
μελέτης και κατασκευής και να ισχύουν τα ανωτέρω, πρέπει ρ<0,40.

Ο διαιρέτης Β/100 που επιδρά στο τμήμα (1-ρ).Π απαγορεύεται να
εμφανίζεται με "δύναμη", μεγαλύτερη της πρώτης. Αν στη συνάρτηση
Πα=φ(Π.Β), επιδιώκεται η ενίσχυση της επιρροής της Π μπορεί να τίθεται
ως διαιρέτης του (1-ρ).Π, 0,

(Β).0,5 (1 - ρ).10
--- όποτε Κ = ---------- +ρ
100 VΒ

και προκύπτουν αντίστοιχοι τύποι για την Πα.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Μπορείς να βάλεις και "με εκθέτη > 1", είναι σαφέστερο. _Ελπίζω_ η τελευταία πρόταση να *μη* λέει ότι πιθανός διαιρέτης είναι το 0.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Κάπως έτσι το έβαλα δίπυλε, γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα καταλάβει κανείς τίποτα (και πώς να το συντάξεις αυτό το πράγμα). 

Thanks.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Ανάθεμα αν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοεί πάντως. Θέλει να πει π.χ. ότι απαγορεύεται να γράψεις 10 στο τετράγωνο, αντί για 100; (Δεν ξέρω πώς μπαίνουν οι εκθέτες εδώ μέσα!)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Έτσι²


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Υπάρχουν διάφορα shortcuts με alt που δεν τα θυμάμαι τώρα. Επίσης υπάρχει ο Character Map (charmap.exe).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω νομίζω ότι κάνουμε εντελώς λάθος και δεν μιλάει για δύναμη/εκθέτη. Μιλάει για "δύναμη" σε εισαγωγικά, και νομίζω ότι εννοεί για το ποιος παράγοντας είναι πιο ισχυρός για να καθορίσει τη θέση μιας προσφοράς. Είναι τόσο αφόρητα δυσνόητο, που νομίζω ότι αυτός που το έγραψε πρέπει να ακούσει ένα κήρυγμα περί σαφήνειας.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι αναφέρεται σε διαγωνισμούς δημοσίων έργων με το σύστημα μελέτη-κατασκευή το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για "δύσκολα" έργα ή για έργα με ιδιομορφίες και τεχνικές ιδιαιτερότητες. Όταν γίνεται η προσφορά, βαθμολογείται σύμφωνα με διάφορα κριτήρια. Το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα μιλάει για τον μαθηματικό τύπο με βάση τον οποίο βγαίνει η βαθμολογία *συνολικά*, δηλ. η οικονομική προσφορά σε συνάρτηση με την ποιότητα της τεχνικής προσφοράς, της τεχνογνωσίας δηλαδή. Άρα, κάποια τμήματα της συνάρτησης/εξίσωσης πρέπει είναι πιο ισχυρά. Αυτά που είναι πιο ισχυρά θα καθορίσουν και τι ψάχνει αυτός που βγάζει το έργο σε δημοπρασία. Την πιο συμφέρουσα οικονομικά προσφορά; Την τεχνογνωσία; 

Αυτό όμως που εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω είναι το "πρώτης". Γιατί πρώτης. Γιατί θηλυκό γένος.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Έτσι λέγεται. 10 στην πρώτη (δύναμη), 10 στη δευτέρα (100) κοκ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Έτσι λέγεται. 10 στην πρώτη (δύναμη), 10 στη δευτέρα (100) κοκ.



Βρε, το ξέρω αυτό. Εννοώ πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να εξηγηθεί αυτό, αν δεν ισχύει ότι αναφέρεται σε εκθέτη. ;)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Τι να πω, το κείμενο είναι ακαταλαβίστικο. Εάν ο λόγος που βάζει τη "δύναμη" σε εισαγωγικά είναι ότι δεν εννοεί εκθέτη, το άλλο που μπορεί να εννοεί είναι "συντελεστής". Στην περίπτωση αυτή διαπράττει βαριά μαθηματική παρασπονδία, διότι στα μαθηματικά αν δεν ξεκαθαρίζεις τι εννοείς, το γραπτό μηδενίζεται αυθωρεί και παρα_τρίχα_  (όπως άκουσα να λένε στο ραδιόφωνο).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Στην περίπτωση αυτή διαπράττει βαριά μαθηματική παρασπονδία, διότι στα μαθηματικά αν δεν ξεκαθαρίζεις τι εννοείς, το γραπτό μηδενίζεται αυθωρεί και παρα_τρίχα_  (όπως άκουσα να λένε στο ραδιόφωνο).



Αχ, πώς μ' αρέσει η ιδέα να μηδενίσω το Προεδρικό Διάταγμα 609/85 και τους νόμους που περιέχουν το εν λόγω απόσπασμα, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς...


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει άνθρωπος που καταλαβαίνει τους μαθηματικούς τύπους του κειμένου; Γιατί εμένα όλοι μου φαίνονται μια ανορθογραφία, κάτι σαν το «ανηγμένη». Ας εξετάσετε το ενδεχόμενο να αναφέρεται σε συντελεστή (coefficient) ή πολλαπλασιαστή (multiplier). Εγώ δεν έβγαλα άκρη.

Προσθήκη:

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι απαντούσα έχοντας διαβάσει τα μηνύματα της πρώτης μόνο σελίδας. Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ο μόνος που δεν καταλαβαίνει.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι *απαντούσα έχοντας διαβάσει τα μηνύματα της πρώτης μόνο σελίδας. Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ο μόνος που δεν καταλαβαίνει.



*Ι understand* that I do not understand? 

Το υπόλοιπο το καταλαβαίνω. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι εκείνο το ατυχές σημείο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Τσουκ, το "ανηγμένη" δεν είναι ανορθογραφία, σημαίνει ότι κάποιο μέγεθος έχει _αναχθεί_, δηλαδή κανονικοποιηθεί. Παράδειγμα: τα 200 βολτ είναι πολλά ή λίγα; Η απάντηση εξαρτάται από το τι συζητάμε. Αν μιλάμε για οικιακό ρεύμα (κανονική τιμή 220 βολτ εναλλασσόμενο), είναι λιγούτσικα. Αν μιλάμε για ρεύμα αυτοκινήτου (κανονική τιμή 12 βολτ συνεχές), είναι πάρα πολλά. Συνεπώς _ανάγουμε_ τα 200 ως προς την κανονική τιμή και στην πρώτη περίπτωση έχουμε _ανηγμένη_ τάση 0,91, ενώ στη δεύτερη 16,7. Τώρα η απάντηση μεγάλο/μικρό-πολύ/λίγο είναι εύκολη. Χονδροειδές παράδειγμα, αλλά καταληπτό, ελπίζω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2009)

Το σκέφτηκα αλλά πάτησα μόνο στο πρώτο «ανηγμένη προσφορά». Το λέει και παρακάτω [Πα = φ (Π, Β)] και έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Όταν πρέπει να το πεις αυτό στα Αγγλικά και να το στρίψεις κατάλληλα στο συγκείμενο, να δεις... converted bid, adjusted bid, κλπ. Τιμές ανηγμένες στην προσφορά και ούτω καθεξής.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 14, 2009)

Kαι normalised.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2009)

Φρονώ ότι εδώ το "δύναμη" έχει την έννοια του συντελεστή (coefficient) ή πολλαπλασιαστή (multiplier), όπως είπε ο nickel. Το κείμενο (Π.Δ. 609/85 _Κατασκευή δημοσίων έργων_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) λέει ότι παρέχεται η δυνατότητα να εφαρμόζεται "δύναμη" στο διαιρέτη Β/100, η οποία κατ' ουσίαν λειτουργεί ως συντελεστής βαρύτητας και επηρεάζει το τι βαρύτητα έχει η τελική βαθμολογία Β στο μέρος της προσφοράς που επηρεάζεται από την τεχνική αξιολόγηση. Το ΠΔ δεν επιτρέπει η "δύναμη" αυτή να υπερβεί τη μονάδα, διότι τότε μεγαλώνει ο διαιρέτης και συνεπώς αμβλύνεται η συμμετοχή (στην τελική ανηγμένη τιμή) της βαθμολογίας την οποία έλαβε το τεχνικό κομμάτι της προσφοράς. Αν όμως το ζητούμενο είναι να δοθεί μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα στην τεχνική προσφορά και στο πόσο καλά αυτή βαθμολογείται, ο νομοθέτης παρέχει τη δυνατότητα να ακολουθείται η εξής μέθοδος: Εφαρμόζεται "δύναμη" μικρότερη της μονάδας στην εκατοστιαία βαθμολογία, οπότε την μικραίνει, και συνεπακόλουθα το κλάσμα μεγαλώνει, οπότε στο τέλος της μέρας εντέλει αυξάνεται η επιρροή του μέρους της προσφοράς που επηρεάζεται από την τεχνική αξιολόγηση. Αν απέτυχα να γίνω κατανοητός, μπορώ να σας δώσω και παράδειγμα εφόσον μου ζητηθεί (αλλά σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση θα βάλω κατόπιν πρόχειρο διαγώνισμα). :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Αυτό πάνω-κάτω καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ ως προς το γενικό νόημα. Αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι πάει να πει "δύναμη" μεγαλύτερη της πρώτης. Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνετε (πού κολλάω)... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε σχετικά με το τι εννοεί ο ποιητής. Κατανοώ όμως και το πού κολλάς: Μπορεί να φανταζόμαστε ή να ισχυριζόμαστε ή ακόμα και να γνωρίζουμε ότι θα 'πρεπε να πει «απαγορεύεται να εμφανίζεται με "δύναμη" (ή, ορθότερα, _συντελεστή_), μεγαλύτερη/-ο της _μονάδας_», αλλά ο νομοθέτης λέει «με "δύναμη", μεγαλύτερη της _πρώτης_». Οπότε, ποια είναι η "πρώτη δύναμη"; Ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω. Υπάρχει περίπτωση το ΠΔ να προήλθε από μετάφραση κάποιου ανάλογου θεσμικού κειμένου της αλλοδαπής, μπας και τελικά το "πρώτη δύναμη" πιθανόν απέδιδε εδώ (κακώς) το _prime factor_;


----------

